# Skin choice disappears with logout and login



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Not a big deal, but I just thought I would mention that if I log out and log back in, I lose my skin selection (it reverts back to the original orange). I have cookies turned on.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Same for me.


----------

